# Catching a Sounder



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi-tech Sounder Catching in OK.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/feral_hog_trap_operates_remotely_from_iphone_app/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Did not know what a sounder was! So what do you do once you catch em? Start a BBQ? Spray em with lead? We don't have those varmits yet.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Did not know what a sounder was! So what do you do once you catch em? Start a BBQ? Spray em with lead? We don't have those varmits yet.


Ship them to the white house ... Maybe they will realize we need our guns. Sorry, I couldn't resist. :0


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Did not know what a sounder was! So what do you do once you catch em? Start a BBQ? Spray em with lead? We don't have those varmits yet.


Worst pest that ever was....worse than any insect or coyote...state law in TN that they cannot be transported alive....must be destroyed....believe it or not there are people who catch them and move them to areas that hogs are not present to expand the population as some inbreds hunt them with dogs....you can shoot them here 24/7/365 by getting a free feral hog permit from the wildlife agency....I bet parts of SW VA have them...they spread worse than fire ants. Most destructive creature ever...eat everything they can root up or catch...eat fawn deer, turkey nests, snakes, anything that cannot get away.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how much one of those traps would cost?

Most of the row crop farmers in my area have quit. The hogs destroy crops at every stage of production. They root up seeds, forage on planted crops, harvest as soon as anything suits their fancy. Hogs are smart critters and can cover some territory.
Small one man family farms that can not afford to hire the liquidation find it better to just throw in the towel.
I can put my conspiracy cap on and make it easy to say the hog problem was a communist plot. Being more level headed in my old age makes me more conservative in my thinking. I just put my liberal cap on and blame it on the democrats.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Heard of some years ago in SE Va but have not heard a thing in years. Hope they stay away.


----------

